# Hawaii State Senate Bill proposes DC regulation



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 23, 2007)

http://capitol.hawaii.gov/sessioncurrent/bills/SB697_.htm

discussed briefly here >
http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/761-the-next-step-in-destination-club-regulation


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder "who" is behind this?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 23, 2007)

another concurrent 
http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/sessioncurrent/CommReports/SCR75_SD1_SSCR1378_.htm

from earlier helium report link >


> Hawaii might be the first state to legislate destination club regulation – *something that clubs, including Exclusive Resorts, have gone on record as saying they would welcome.*
> 
> Who’s Been in Talks?
> 
> The Department of Commerce and Consumer Affairs have met with both the *DCA and ARDA*, and is reviewing regulations that could cover disclosure and financial assurances for destination club members.



DCA members >
Exclusive Resorts
Ultimate Resort
Private Escapes
Quintess
High Country Club
Solstice Collection

heh, theyve got lobbyists >
http://www.hawaii.gov/ethics/lobbypdf/2007/a0034-dca.pdf


old news >

http://www.arda.org/AM/Template.cfm...emplate=/CM/ContentDisplay.cfm&ContentID=5884

http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/360-destination-club-association-needs-to-step-up
http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/449-update-on-destination-club-association

http://www.privateescapes.com/pdf/press_releases/Rich_Keith_VP_Announcement.pdf

ah heres the tug thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49223


----------



## PerryM (Aug 23, 2007)

*This is great!*



Kagehitokiri said:


> http://capitol.hawaii.gov/sessioncurrent/bills/SB697_.htm
> 
> discussed briefly here >
> http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/761-the-next-step-in-destination-club-regulation




This is great!  I think.

Every DC is going to have something in Hawaii and it sure sounds like someone has researched the DC industry.  I'm no lawyer but this seems to set up a certification process for DC's

Great!


----------



## travelguy (Aug 27, 2007)

*The DCs saw this coming a long time ago!*

The DCs have seen this coming as ARDA has been pushing for this regulation.  IMHO, ARDA sees DCs as a real threat to their business model and is pushing for this legislation to bog down the DCs with the time and expense of L&L (Litigation & Legislation).  One of the main reasons that the DCs formed the DCA was to preempt this move by ARDA and offer their own tougher version of self-regulation within the industry.

The issue is not if the DCs can comply with regulation but how much these new businesses will have to pay to get through this process.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

figured id just bump this newer thread instead of the older DCA one

DCA update >

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/dca-code-of-conduct.html


----------

